# rat adoption north ga



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Is there any one in north ga area looking to home male ratties?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Are you looking do adopt rats or looking to rehome yourself?


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Unfortunately I think my daughter is allergic to them. She has had consistently bad respiratory issues this year. We are going to an allergy specialist this week. She's never had issues before we got all of them.I hate the thought of rehoming my boys but I cant have my daughter sick all the time. If I have to rehome them, I want them to go to the very best home.  I dont know what else to do. I am just preparing incase I have to rehome them. This sux...... I don't want to post on CL. No telling their fate, so I want to avoid that. And the only rescue around here isnt accepting any more right now.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

What part of North GA?


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I would contact the Georgia Rat Rescue. Even if they aren't able to take in any of your rats, they might be able to point you in the right direction to find them a good home. I would take them but sadly my parents already dislike my pair... I wish you the best of luck though and I'll look around and see if I can find anything to help you. :3

Edit: Whoops, sorry just saw your post about the rescue... I assume you mean GRR since that's the only one I know of... Did they say anything that might help you find a home for them at least?


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am near marietta/kennesaw area. I really do not want to have to rehome my babies. It is difficult to trust people to give your babies a good home and I worry. So I am going to put them in a different part of the house and see if it helps first.yes it is GRR. that is not taking any more. They do not have enough fosters. I did contact a nother small rescue aways away from me that said they would take them but unsure of these people.apparently they work with grr they said. Once I move them to a different area of the house I will let you guys know if it helped. Thanks everyone.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Did you try an air filter near their cage?

Tgere are a few rescues in central tn I believe.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Hopefully you will get allergy results soon. I had to rehome my guinea pigs, but I was not allergic to them, I was allergic to the hay I was feeding them. It may be a similar situation with your daughter... You will want to ask the allergist to test for allergies to any kind of bedding you are using with the rats and if she feeds them, check the ingredients in the food (if they are not in other foods). If she is getting a contact allergic reaction (i.e. rash) it could very well be from the bedding or food (I had a contact rash on my hand and breathing issues from the hay). If they are on fleece and you are washing their bedding in your washing machine, this could aggravate things too. In that case, switch to aspen (or similar) and see if that helps. I live in middle GA, but if I hear of anyone looking, I will let you know.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Bad news! Allergy test results : allergic to rats, mice, guinea pigs, gerbils! Well, no pocket pets for her. That means I may have to rehome my ratties


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Ahh I'm sorry to hear that, I would definitely take in your boys if I lived closer. 
You could maybe try a hedgehog with her. They don't shed at all as far as I'm aware, I mean they hardly have any fur and even then the fur is very thin. 
Since the adoption process can be rather pricey I'd suggest fostering one for some time and see if it's okay with her.
((Also make sure it's legal there D: ))


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

If any one is in the area that would be willing to give my boys a good home, please contact me....thanks


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

I am so, so sorry to hear that... I'll do more research and see if I can find some sort of rescue to help you out some... Would it be okay if it's a state close to north Georgia? It would take a bit of driving but then you could take them to a rescue.


----------

